

40 maps they didn't teach you at school (but should have) - JamesCRR
http://www.boredpanda.com/fun-maps-they-didnt-teach-you-in-school/

======
milliams
I'm pretty sure that:

1) They should not teach these maps in school

2) All of these were taken from
[http://reddit.com/r/mapporn](http://reddit.com/r/mapporn)

------
drKarl
Interestingly, according to this data, the country with most attractive
citizens is Norway, which is also one of the countries with bigger breasts,
and also on the second category regarding IQ. Also happens to be near the top
countries most welcoming to foreigners. It is also one of the 22 countries
never invaded by England.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Also, as opposed to what the map shows, the Netherlands wasn't invaded by
England, it was the other way around. William II of England was Dutch (aka
William of Orange).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glorious_Revolution](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glorious_Revolution)

Also, according to the maps, the Dutch enjoy greater freedom of press and
possess larger penises than Americans. Having lived in both countries, it
rings true to me. Not sure whether we can chalk it up as a pro for the Dutch
though. As for penis size: we all know it’s about girth, not length. As for
freedom of speech: the Netherlands has politicians like Geert Wilders, who
continues to utter hate speech in public. Dutch courts seemingly have no way
to convict him.

~~~
msrpotus
The Netherlands and England fought several wars in the 17th Century.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglo-
Dutch_Wars](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglo-Dutch_Wars)

~~~
Samuel_Michon
On sea. Nowhere in that article did I read that England invaded the
Netherlands. The inverse did happen, as stated previously.

------
Samuel_Michon
Regarding map No. 1: Saks isn’t based in Alabama, but in NY.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saks,_Inc](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saks,_Inc).

I’d also say that Microsoft is a more famous brand from Washington than
Starbucks is, but I could be wrong.

~~~
mathattack
That map was made up. Most states would have the same most popular brands.
Advertising is national.

~~~
gohrt
Read the post again. It displays, for each state, the most popular brand that
originated in that state. Not which national brand is the most popular in that
state.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
I found the original: [http://steve-lovelace.com/the-corporate-states-of-
america/](http://steve-lovelace.com/the-corporate-states-of-america/)

“For each of the fifty states (and the District of Columbia), I selected a
corporation or brand that best represented the states. My criteria are
subjective, but in each case, I picked a brand that a) has ties to that state
and b) is still in business (as of 2013).”

Of course, Saks doesn't have any ties anymore to Alabama, so it doesn't even
fit the author’s criteria.

